# tips/tricks to keeping azureus



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

I've read many boards/forums, caresheets, etc on this species. What I would like are some stories, personal experiences, tips, tricks, escapes, on keeping these beauties. Do you find they climb a lot, if at all?? Do they like the water?? I know they are very bold. Temps that they like best? Humidity?? Just some general experiences, stories, funny mishaps. Thanks!


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

To breed, many report better success with a "frog jacuzzi" i.e. an airstone in some standing water or a water feature with flowing water. This may not be a necessity, but there is more than a little anecdotal evidence from people saying they had better luck with this.

With tinctorius in general (including azureus), my observations show that if you give them vertical space they will use it... though horizontal space is much preferred. I'm not saying they'll climb vines all the time (though I have seen it), but more that they will perch on wood or terraces if made available.

Josh


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

While frogs tend to stick to the ground. We do not generally have the space in a tank, unless its 1000's gallons, to mimic the natural range a frog will use. With that said all frogs will use the space we have in tanks, including climbing.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I have six azureus now and they are great frogs.
I have three since they were froglets and they are now showing signs that they are beginning to mature. I have had them a little less than a year now. They are housed in a 30 gallon tank that has plenty of plant growth and it does have a trickle water fall. They seem to love to sit in the water or hunt in it. 
These were my first frogs and when I first put them into the tank I just had a screen top. No way of holding in the humidity. After getting a full glass top, thus increasing the humidity, they seemed to come out more and don't really hide any more. 
I have recenty bought a mature trio and house them in a 30 gallon as well. The tank that they are in has a fairly big water fall and little pond in it. The pond is probably a half inch deep and I see them in it all the time. I have had this group of frogs for less than a month now and I have gotten two clutches of eggs from them. The second clutch being good.
I keep the tank well misted to keep up the humidity and they love that. I do not do anything really special for any of my azureus other than keeping them well fed and the humidy up.
Both tanks have verticle strucure and that are always climbing on it. I think mostly to hunt.... But for the most part they are all ground dwellers. I have never had any escape but, I am sure if they had a way out they would find it. Just keep your tank sealed and you will not have a problem.... I try to keep my frog room at @ 75 degrees at all time. Not that hard to do. It does get a little warmer than that at times so, I just open a window to cool it off. 
Just keep the temp at @ 75 degrees, keep the humidty up (water feature not really needed), keep them well fed, and have plenty of plant growth and you should be fine. Oh, ya.... Have fun with them. That is the most important part of the hobby....


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*azureus*

These are pretty easy going frogs. I have kept alot of them over the years in different ways. In my experience they are not that arboreal and would seem to rather have ground area rather than vertical space. However, maximizing the surface area of the tank by creating slopes and ledges and climbing opportunities is a good idea, but you don't want to make it too crowded either. 

My azureus breed very well in pairs in 10 gallon set ups with a bower (I use a black deli bowl with an opening cut in it over a petri dish). The pair that I have had the longest will reproduce for a few months then stop, then start again. I have found out that I can restart them by adding water to the tank so that a few places have puddles. I suspect that they may be somewhat seasonal breeders in the wild, though I do not know.

I wouldn't recommend access to deep water, the physiology of these frogs is definitely not lending to aquatic. However 1/2 inch water puddles are probably safe and will be used. 

I have had success keeping these in one sex only groups (even multiple females). In the presence of males the females seem to fight more intensly. Very large tanks may be able to house a better mix but there is a little bit of risk with putting frogs together and letting them fight a little. Most of the time it doesn't end badly but apparently it can happen that one really hurts the other or stresses it out a ton.

Brian


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Well, this will be there home. The cork bark in front pretty much causes a small "wall" effect which I am hoping deters any frog swimming. The right side(looking in front of tank) is pretty much fully saturated by a waterfall, and I am hoping that is all they will desire for water. There are spots where they can climb out if they do swan dive. Temp on the waterfall side looks to be holding to a bit above 80 deg, and the left side is about 77 deg. Good varient?? 








LEFT








MIDDLE








RIGHT


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

some one show me a "frog jacuzzi" sounds neat.


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

anyone else??


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

*Curious behavior*

Just got my pair of adult azureus. At first the male was out as much as the female but late today has taken to hiding in the 1" gap between the top of the tree fern panel background and the glass/plastic top. There are plenty of places to hide on "ground level." It's now 8:00 pm and the last time I looked, the female had joined him. I have my hygrometer mounted near the top and I'm running 88-95% humidity and the temp at that level (under the light) is 78-80 degrees. Normal behavior? Sign that I'm not keeping the viv warm enough? We first time parents can become a little obsessive about our new family members, you know. Thanks!


----------

